# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  Recherche livre de rfrence

## Baroudeur

Bonjour,

Je suis amen  travailler sur du traitement de signal avec matlab r2008b, je suis  la recherche d'une livre de rfrence, que me conseillez-vous ?

J'ai bien vu les livres prsents sur ce site, mais je cherche quelque chose de plus approfondi et abordant le traitement de signal...

Merci !

----------


## mihaispr

Salut! Il y a des e-books tres bonnes sur le web.


Par example:

"A Course in Digital Signal Processing ":

http://ccrma-www.stanford.edu/~jos/filters/

"Introduction to statistical signal processing":

http://ee.stanford.edu/~gray/sp.pdf

Les 2 livres sont d'ici: (il y a d'autre livres DSP)

http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/list...p?category=392

----------


## phryte

Bonjour.




> le traitement de signal


1) Le traitement du signal sous matlab  -  Andr Quinquis  -  Hermes sciences
2) Signaux et images sous Matlab  -  Grard Blanchet - Maurice Charbit  -  Herms sciences
3) Applications de Matlab et Simulink  -   M. Mokhtari - M. Marie  -  Springer
Magnifique ouvrage plus dit :
4) Apprendre et Matriser Matlab  -  M. Mokhtari - A. Mesbah  -  Springer

----------


## Jerome Briot

Et plus gnralement, voir la  ::faq::  : Existe-t-il une liste de livres MATLAB ?

----------

